# World Series Anyone?



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Game 3 is tonight.. just wondering if anyone is watching or has any rooting interest?

Although my team, The Phillies, lost to the SF Giants, i still miss baseball.. 

It's a shame The Phillies lost, because their team was stacked with talent.. infact, the Giants were an underdog and managed to win! 

Atleast the Giants are leading the series 2-0 against Texas, which just shows The Phillies actually lost to a legit team 

*My Prediction*:
* If the SF Giants win tonight: they sweep the series
* If Texas wins tonight: the Giants win in 5


----------

